# Panagement 2 released - FREE spatial plugin, now with reverb!



## robgb (Aug 23, 2019)

Panagement has always been one of my favorite plugins, but the new version is out and WOW. And if you decide to upgrade, it’s still a steal.

https://www.auburnsounds.com/blog/2019-08-14_Introducing-Panagement-2.html. Here’s a quick and dirty video of me playing around with it.


----------



## AuburnSounds (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks robgb, poured our heart into this


----------



## JEPA (Aug 31, 2019)

plugin is great, but is consuming too much CPU...


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 31, 2019)

Pancake is perhaps a less demanding alternative.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 31, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> Pancake is perhaps a less demanding alternative.


Pancake has nothing to do with spatialization... but it's a good stereo fx


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 31, 2019)

JEPA said:


> Pancake has nothing to do with spatialization... but it's a good stereo fx



Ah, my bad then.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 31, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> Ah, my bad then.


no worries, its a good plugin that works similar to Panagement2 in the way of the signal moving automatically from left to right or right to left with beat-lfo and curves you can design. But it has no depth:





Cableguys | PanCake


Audio plugins for Mac and PC: HalfTime, ShaperBox, TimeShaper, DriveShaper, NoiseShaper, FilterShaper Core, LiquidShaper, CrushShaper, VolumeShaper, PanShaper, WidthShaper, MidiShaper and the free PanCake. Fully functional demos available.



www.cableguys.com





best of all its free, like Panagement2 free


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 31, 2019)

Years ago, I messed around with Spat, which Piet DeRidder uses very effectively, but could not make it work for the libraries I use well, most of which are recorded in situ.

Any guidelines?


----------



## muk (Sep 1, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> Any guidelines?



Yes: don't use it. Why do you want to change the seating positions of libraries that were recorded in situ? If you don't have an imperative reason for it, I would not do it. Because it always results in a degradation of the room information. Best to avoid it if you can.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 1, 2019)

muk said:


> Yes: don't use it. Why do you want to change the seating positions of libraries that were recorded in situ? If you don't have an imperative reason for it, I would not do it. Because it always results in a degradation of the room information. Best to avoid it if you can.




I don't but with many while I hear where in the stage they sat horizontally, I don't get a feeling of depth.


----------



## muk (Sep 2, 2019)

Ah, I see. I'm sure you know all of this already, but here is what I often use to create depth. 1) eq the lower frequencies. Attenuating the region around 100 to 200 Hz sounds like the instrument is farther back. It's not exact science, a bit of experimenting gets you there. 2) the further back, the less volume (that one is pretty obvious) 3) narrow the stereo width. The further back, the narrower the stereo width. 4) more reverb tail.

You can do that by hand. It's a bit of work, but on the plus side you can control every aspect of it. Some tools I use that can help with it: Tokyo Dawn Proximity (free plugin), Independence Origami (nice graphical stage placement tool), Longcat Audio H3D (not available anymore, unfortunately).

I haven't tried Panagement 2 yet. But it's another plugin that could help with creating depth.


----------



## AuburnSounds (Sep 2, 2019)

The point of Panagement is that it does 1) 2) 3) and 4) in a single-click 

You can tune what "Far" means with the blue knobs: how much tail reverb is added, how much of the dry energy has bounced once and is now "early reflections", how much stereo width is reduced with distance.

The default is tuned on "realistic" however you are still in control, if you disagree with Panagement tuning (which is legitimate) you get some controls to express your own distance modeling.


----------



## I like music (Sep 2, 2019)

AuburnSounds said:


> The point of Panagement is that it does 1) 2) 3) and 4) in a single-click
> 
> You can tune what "Far" means with the blue knobs: how much tail reverb is added, how much of the dry energy has bounced once and is now "early reflections", how much stereo width is reduced with distance.
> 
> The default is tuned on "realistic" however you are still in control, if you disagree with Panagement tuning (which is legitimate) you get some controls to express your own distance modeling.



Do you have functionality which allows the 1st violin to argue with you and swear at you, when you send them to sit with the percussion? I want _that _kind of realism. Panagement 1 was excellent. Even more excited for this.


----------



## AuburnSounds (Sep 2, 2019)

Heh  I've been in choirs a lot and sometimes I think to be realistic a choir emulation should integrate some of the social dynamics that happens there 
But no, Panagement 2 has no knowledge whether you mix chords and brass.


----------



## muk (Sep 3, 2019)

AuburnSounds said:


> The point of Panagement is that it does 1) 2) 3) and 4) in a single-click
> 
> You can tune what "Far" means with the blue knobs: how much tail reverb is added, how much of the dry energy has bounced once and is now "early reflections", how much stereo width is reduced with distance.
> 
> The default is tuned on "realistic" however you are still in control, if you disagree with Panagement tuning (which is legitimate) you get some controls to express your own distance modeling.



Sounds fab. If you want to use Panagement 2 just to add depth, even the free version offers all the needed features. Could be great to streamline the process. More than fair price tag too should you wish to get the full version.


----------

